# Forum Learning Russian Language Grammar and Vocabulary  Correct please (dinlot)

## dinlot

He usually brings the basket to the market. 
Он приносит обычно корзину в рыноку. 
usually - adverb
basket - accusative masculine
market - dative masculine.
imperfective ::

----------


## Звездочёт

_Рынок_ in dative case is _рынку_. However in this situation you need accusative case too:
Он обычно приносит корзину на рынок.

----------


## dinlot

Does the adverb come after the verb? or vice versa? My grammar book says the adverb must come after the verb. Just asking. Thank you for the corrections.

----------


## Звездочёт

I wished move _"обычно"_ at my first impulse, however when I tested variants I didn't find essential difference. Usually any place before a verb is good for _"обычно"_. The best variant for me is _"Обычно он приносит корзину на рынок"_.  
If _"обычно"_ stands after a verb sometimes it sounds for me like _"обычным способом"_ (in/by the usual way) _Я готовлю обычно_ = _Я готовлю как все, без изысков_.  
However all these variants are equal for me: _Обычно я готовлю вечером_ _Я обычно готовлю вечером_ _Я готовлю обычно вечеро_м

----------


## dinlot

Thank you very very much sir. Now it is clear.

----------


## maxmixiv

Impossible to refrain from posting: Игорь Иртеньев | * * *

----------


## dinlot

His passion for clarity drove him inevitably to mathematics. 
Его страстъ на ясностъ повело себя неизбежностъ на математикам. 
passion - nominative
for clarity - nominative adjective
drove - perfective verb being past
inevitably - adverb
mathematics -  plural indirect object end in - ам - ::

----------


## Alex80

"Его страсть к ясности неизбежно привела его к математике."
mathematics is science. In Russian "математика" (single, fem.).
Математики in Russian is "mathematicians" (plural, male). It is very strange in Russian to use plural form for this science name.

----------


## dinlot

Many thanks, Alex.

----------


## dinlot

Jody Mitic's life changed forever in 2007. 
Жизнъ Годя Митика изменило навсегла в 2007. 
Life - nominative
Jody Mitic - genitive 
и genitive ending changed to я
consonant - add a 
changed - perfective verb
forever - adverb (no changes in ending)   ::  
Please correct, my Russian friends.

----------


## Звездочёт

Жизн*ь* *Дж*од*и* Митика изменил*ась* навсег*д*а в 2007. 
1) Жизн*ь*
In modern Russian the hard sign ("ъ") isn't used at end of words. It's used only between prefixes and roots, wich begin with the letters "я", "е", "ё", "ю". 
2) *Дж*оди
Why Годи?! 
3) Джод*и*
This name is borrowed and has atypical construction ("и" at the end of name), so it's used only in nominative. 
4) Изменил*ась*
Passive voice (страдательный залог). "Изменила" means "It [Jody Mitic's life] have made changes".
By the way, if sentence have no passive voice the word "изменила" is right, not "изменило", because "жизнь" is female. 
5) Навсег*д*а
I think it's typo: the key "д" is near "л" on a keyboard.

----------


## dinlot

Thank you.

----------


## Alex80

> By the way, if sentence have no passive voice the word "изменила" is right, not "изменило", because "жизнь" is female. 
"Изменило" can be used here. Example: "Его выкинуло из машины и несколько раз перевернуло (силой инерции).". Words in brackets can be omitted, which lead us to structure and cases of phrase from question.
However "жизнь изменилась" is used much more often. Conventional phrase. "Жизнь изменило" sounds unusual, despite of it's correctness, so, it took several seconds to understand why this case is used, even for me.

----------


## dinlot

We need war materiel to fight the Chinese. 
Мы нуждаем войные материел драться китаецам.  ::  
war materiel - accusative (inanimate no changes) 
to fight the Chinese - dative (indirect object, Chinese) 
Спасибо!

----------


## Fenex

Correct:
Мы [nominative] нуждаемся в военной технике [prepositional] для того, чтобы сражаться с китайцами [instrumental].
Нам [dative] нужна военная техника [nominative] для борьбы [genitive] с китайцами [instrumental]. 
"нуждаем" is wrong word form, it is used with '-ся\сь' only. 
'драться' is not quite the right word here. You can say the word when several people are fighting with fists, feet or ordinary stuff(stones, baseball-bat), but without weapons. Especially without war materiel.
) 
И: китаец, китайцы, военная техника
Р: китайца, китайцев, военной техники
Д: китайцу, китайцам, военной технике
В: китайца, китайцев, военную технику
Т: китайцем, китайцами, военной техникой
П: китайце, китайцах, военной технике

----------


## dinlot

Спасибо.

----------


## dinlot

He kicked my dog. 
Оно ударял моя собаку. 
ударял- perfective past 
моя - feminine possessive 
собаку - feminine accusative 
Спасибо! ::

----------


## xXHoax

Моя should be мою, to match with собаку. Оно should be он (which ударял is matching).

----------


## Полуношник

Ударял is inperfective (ударять). As you correctly said you need a perfective verb. It's "ударить". 
Он ударил мою собаку.  
"Ударять" is used rarely. We use "бить" instead.

----------


## Alex80

> "Ударять" is used rarely. We use "бить" instead.  
Yes.
"Ударить" is "to strike once" (event)
"Бить" is "to beat (to do many strikes during period of time)" (process) 
"Ударять" form is something like "to strike (once, but) several times (during time period)". It is not used in natural speech, because verb "бить" exists.
Also, "to kick dog" is probably "пнуть собаку". "Пнуть" is "to strike by leg".

----------


## Antonio1986

Please explain me in which context we use *пёс*?

----------


## Throbert McGee

> Please explain me in which context we use *пёс*?

 Antonio, пёс is used when you want to particularly emphasize that your dog is "a boy"! 
The word собака is grammatically feminine, but can be used either:
(a) about a female dog
or
(b) about a dog whose gender/sex is not known to the speaker. 
The word сука means "a definitely female dog" (and cannot be used for a dog of unknown gender) -- but, just like the English _bitch_, nowadays it is "used politely only by professional dog-breeders."

----------


## dinlot

My friends, can you please fill in the blanks. I can't find them in my grammar book. Thanks. 
Masculine - мой                         Feminine -   моя                    Neuter - мое                               Plural - мои
Accusative -
Genitive - 
Dative -
Instrumental -
Prepositonal -

----------


## Throbert McGee

> My friends, can you please fill in the blanks. I can't find them in my grammar book. Thanks. 
> Masculine - мой                         Feminine -   моя                    Neuter - мое                               Plural - мои

 Make a note of this, dinlot -- here's the entry for мой in Викисловарь, which you can find at ru.wiktionary.org. It includes the complete declension in all cases and genders, singular and plural! 
More generally, if you go to ru.wiktionary.org, in the top-right corner you'll see a text-entry field labelled "Поиск" ("Search"). If you need the declension or conjugation for common Russian nouns, pronouns, and verbs, just enter the "dictionary form" here. (I.e., the masc. sing. for nouns/pronouns/adjectives, or the infinitive of verbs). 
Note that not ALL entries in the "Vikislovar" include complete declension/conjugation tables, but in general, the entries for the "basic root vocabulary" of Russian are very complete. 
P.S. The noun/pronoun/adjective declension tables include the following abbreviations:  *Им.* = nominative (именительный падеж, "case") *Р.* = genitive (родительный) *Д.* = dative (дательный) *В. (одуш.)* = accusative, animate (винительный, одушенный) *В. (неодуш.)* = accusative, inanimate (винительный, неодушенный) *Тв.* = instrumental (творительный) *Пр.* = prepositional (предложный) *ед.ч.* = singular number (единственное число) *м.* = masculine gender (мужской род) *ж.* = feminine gender (женский род) *с.* = neuter gender (средний род) *мн.ч.* = plural number (множественное число)

----------


## dinlot

Thank you for the reference. I don't know what to do without you guys. Спасибо.

----------


## dinlot

The Chinese occupied an airstrip near my country. 
Китацы заняли (ся) аэропорт близкой моей стане. 
заняли (ся) - occupied/perfective past 
аэропорт - airport/ accusative inanimate/ no changes. 
близкой - near/ prepositional feminine 
моей - my/ prepositional feminine 
стане - country/ prepositional feminine 
Спасибо! ::

----------


## dinlot

An affront to Christ is an affront at the Metropolitan of Kiev. 
Оскорбление в Христосе есть оскорбление в Столичние из Киеве. 
Оскорбление - nominative 
Христосе - prepositional 
Столичние из Киеве. prepositional. ::  
Cпасибо!

----------


## Alex80

I think it must be: "Оскорбление Христа (Христоса) - это оскорбление Митрополита Киевского".
Христа/Христоса - genitive.
Митрополита Киевского - genitive.
"Во Христе" (prepositional) is used in such phrases as "Единение во Христе" (Unity in Christ).

----------


## alexsms

Христоса - not sure this form is generally used.  
If you want the wording used in Russian religious texts (which would be correct in this case) you can say, "Хула на Христа есть хула на Митрополита Киевского" (хула is an archaic Russian word confined mostly to religious writings and speeches, it can imply 'affront' in this situation). 
Митрополит is a title. (head priest, usually in a large metropolitan region and adjoining areas)

----------


## Звездочёт

Китайцы заняли(ся) аэропорт близкий к моей стране.
However my translation for your example is "Китайцы заняли аэропорт рядом с моей страной". 
1) Китайцы, стране
I think these mistakes are typo. 
2) Заняли(ся) You mixed up two different verbs: занимать (occupy) и заниматься (doing). Yes, they looks very similar. 
3) рядом с моей страной
When I read the original (english) sentence I understand it like "The Chinese occupied an airstrip, _and it happened_ near my country". Am I right? If yes, so "near" is adverb and should be translated into russian like "рядом". If you need clarify where this "near" is (near smth), you have to use the construction "рядом с [кем/чем - instrumental case]". 
4) аэропорт близкий к
Maybe, I'm wrong, and when you used the word "near" you wished to describe quality of the airstrip. In such case "near" is adjective and its declension links with airstrip (аэропорт in your translation), so it should be masculine.
If you need clarify an object relative to which a distance is small you should use the construction "близкий/близкая/близкое к [кому/чему - dative case]" or "близко к [кому/чему - dative case]".
I can recall only one exception: "близкие люди" ("close" people): family members, loved ones, friends. In this case "близкие" is used like "дорогие" (дорогие люди), without preposition "к".
Examples:
a) Я очень волнуюсь, когда близкие/дорогие мне люди не отвечают на мои телефонные звонки.
b) Алексей и Светлана - близкие/дорогие моему сердцу люди.
However when "близкие люди" is not same "дорогие люди", when it means "people from close surroundings" you should use "люди близкие к".
Example: Люди близкие к мэру (т. е. люди из окружения мэра, а не его друзья), сообщили, что строительство нового стадиона начнётся уже летом. 
5) рядом с моей страной/ близкий к моей стране
For educational purposes I used your variant of "страна" in the both translations. However usually when we wish say that something is near our country, we use "граница/границы [страны]" instead.  
So, these variants are better:
Китайцы заняли аэропорт рядом с границами моей страны.
Китайцы заняли аэропорт близкий к границам моей страны. 
And these are more better
Китайцы заняли аэропорт, расположенный рядом с границами моей страны.
Китайцы заняли аэропорт, расположенный близко к границам моей страны. 
6) My dictionary says that "airstrip" means "лётная полоса, взлётно-посадочная полоса, посадочная площадка". Usually "аэропорт" is "airport".

----------


## Fenex

> *В. (одуш.)* = accusative, animate (винительный, одушенный) *В. (неодуш.)* = accusative, inanimate (винительный, неодушенный)

 In my opinion `одушенный` is wrong form (I never hear this word). Correct form is `одушевлённый` (`неодушевлённый`).

----------


## dinlot

Canada revoked the citizenship of Toronto 18 ringleader using anti-terror law. 
Канада отменла гражданство из торонтыи 18 лидера на анти-террористический законами. 
отменла - revoked/perfective past 
гражданство - accusative neuter/no change 
торонтыи - adjective 
 лидера - genitive 
анти-террористический - adjective 
законами - instrumental. 
Срасибо! ::

----------


## dinlot

I may be a disgruntled worker of James but I would not plot his demise. 
Я возможно есть недовольный служащий в гаимса но я не готову его кончину. 
готову - future tense of plot 
гаимса - James/ genitive masculine 
его кончину - his demise/ accusative feminine. 
Срасибо! ::

----------


## Soft sign

> Canada revoked the citizenship of Toronto 18 ringleader using anti-terror law.
> Канада отменла гражданство из торонтыи 18 лидера на анти-террористический законами.

 Канада аннулировала гражданство главаря «Торонто 18», ссылаясь на антитеррористический закон.
(Do I understand right that _Toronto 18_ is a name of a terrorist organization?)   

> Срасибо!

 Спасибо!

----------


## dinlot

They gave the prompt. So I removed the lid. 
Они дали быстра. Так я удаляли(cя) крышку. 
быстра- prompt/accusative masculine 
крышку - lid/accusative feminine 
Спасибо!

----------


## Звездочёт

> They gave the prompt. So I removed the lid.
> Они дали быстра. Так я удаляли(cя) крышку.

 Could you explain why you choose the word "быстро" to translate the word "prompt"? I try to understand your algoritm. And as I can see you understand not well when the ending "ся" should be using in verbs. Am I right?

----------


## dinlot

I saw the adjective of prompt, compared them with other adjectives whose roots are nouns and imitated them. I admit I am halfway through verbs. Don't want to lie but it's getting there. Either that I am reading them right now or I really cannot understand. Спасибо!

----------


## Alex80

> I may be a disgruntled worker of James but I would not plot his demise.
> Я возможно есть недовольный служащий в гаимса но я не готову его кончину.
"есть" in meaning "is" is supressed in natural russian speech in 95% of cases. This is one of them.
"в гаимса" = у Джеймса. "в..." is "in(inside) James" which is nonsence, because he is person. "в..." is applicable if you talk about company. Also, russian transliterations try to save original sounding. "James" is "Джеймс".
> готову - future tense of plot
готов*лю*
Result: "Я, возможно, недовольный служащий у Джейса, но я не готовлю его кончину.".

----------


## Звездочёт

> Originally Posted by Звездочёт  Could you explain why you choose the word "быстро" to translate the word "prompt"? I try to understand your algoritm.   I saw the adjective of prompt, compared them with other adjectives whose roots are nouns and imitated them.

 I see the article "the" before the word "prompt" in your first sentence ("They gave the prompt"). So I think that "prompt" is *noun* in this case and means "подсказка" or "совет", but you used the *adjective* to translate "prompt". Why? I belive that first sentence should be translated like "Они дали подсказку". Am I right?   

> Originally Posted by Звездочёт  And as I can see you understand not well when the ending "ся" should be using in verbs.   I admit I am halfway through verbs. Don't want to lie but it's getting there. Either that I am reading them right now or I really cannot understand.

 I can recall only two situation when "cя" (for masculine), "...ась" (for female) and "...ось" (for neuter) are used: when we use passive voice or wen subject and object of an action are same, when subject acts on himself (it's particular case of passive voice). So, if you second sentence is "So I removed [myself away/out]", you should take the verb "у-дал-*ять*" (to remove), change the ending to put the verb into past time (у-дал-*ил* = remov*ed*) and then add "cя" (у-дал-*ился*). However if a subject acts on another object, not on himself, "ся" is not needed. So translation for the second sentence is "И тогда я удалил крышку".  
"Удалить крышку" - is literally translation. However in real practice russian say "снять крышку". So translation for second sentence is "И тогда я снял крышку". 
Example for "ся":
Вор хорошо спрятал*ся*, и полицейские не смогли его (вора) найти.
However
Вор хорошо спрятал украденный бриллиант, и полицейские не смогли его (бриллиант) найти. 
Example for "..ась":
Во время праздника королева отравила*сь* вином и умерла.
However
Во время праздника королева отравила вино, теперь умрёт кто-то другой.

----------


## RedFox

> I can recall only two situation when "cя" (for masculine), "...ась" (for female) and "...ось" (for neuter) are used: when we use passive voice or wen subject and object of an action are same, when subject acts on himself (it's particular case of passive voice).

 I don't think so. "ся" has at least 11 various meanings: 
1. Reflexive: Он бреется. -- He is shaving. Literally: He is shaving *himself*. 
2. Passive: Дом строится. -- The house is being built. The house is under construction. 
3. Decausative: Мяч катится. -- The ball is rolling. 
4. Self-Causative: Он бросился на врага. -- He rushed at the enemy. 
5. Reciprocal: Они целуются. -- They are kissing *each other*. 
6. Reflexive-Causative: Он подстригся у парикмахера. -- He cut his hair at a hairdresser. 
7. Reflexive-Beneficial: Он запасся дровами. -- He made a stock of firewood *for himself*. 
8. Objectless (so-called Middle Voice) : Эта собака кусается. -- This dog bites. I.e., "This dog *can bite us/you/anyone*" 
9. Modal-Passive: Дверь не открывается. -- The door *cannot be* opened. 
10. Impersonal-Passive: В работе на это указывается. -- In this paper, it is indicated. Literally: In this paper, *it is pointed* at this. 
11. Impersonal-Modal-Passive: Мне не спится. -- I cannot sleep. Something prevents me from sleeping.   *dinlot*, there is no easy way to guess what is the meaning of a ся-verb. You should learn and remember each ся-verb as well as you remember other verbs. 
For example: 
"*удалять*" is "*to remove*", but "*удаляться*" is "*to go away*", "*to become distant*" (decausative).
"*целовать*" is "*to kiss*", but "*целоваться*" is "*to kiss each other*" (reciprocal).
"*кусать*" is "*to bite something or someone*", but "*кусаться*" is "*to have a habit/manner of biting people*" (objectless). 
Some verbs cannot be attributed to any of these 11 groups: 
"*плакать*" is "*to cry*", but "*плакаться*" is "*to complain*", "*to snivel*".
"*просить*" is "*to ask*", but "*проситься*" is "*to ask permision to go somewhere*". 
Also, there are ся-verbs, that has no base verb at all: *расставаться* means "to part", "to leave", "to break up", but *расставать* is not a proper verb.

----------


## Alex80

> ...there is no easy way to guess what is the meaning of a ся-verb...

 I think we can define some "novice rules" which can help at start.
First of all "-ся" means that action is directed to subject in most of all cases.
Let's examine:
1. Reflexive: Он бреется. / "Он бреет" is "He shave something". wrong. So "-ся" is for "He is being shaved (by himself)".
2. Passive: Дом строится. / "Дом строит" is "House build something". wrong. So "-ся" is for "House is being built (by someone)"
3. Decausative: Мяч катится. / "Мяч катит" is "Ball rolls something" wrong. So "-ся" is for "Ball is being rolled (by process of moving / by nature / by nobody specific. So, just "ball is rolling")"
4. Self-Causative: Он бросился на врага. / "Он бросил" is "He throw something". wrong. So "-ся" is for "He is being throwed at the enemy (by himself)"
5. Reciprocal: Они целуются. -- / "They целуют" is "They kiss". not wrong, but "-ся" here is stand for "They kiss AND simultaneosly are being kissed (by each other)". Process is reciprocal by the nature.
6. Reflexive-Causative: Он подстригся у парикмахера. / Again "Он подстриг" is "He cut hair (of someone)". wrong. So "-ся" is for "His hair was cut". 
7. Reflexive-Beneficial: Он запасся дровами. / Semiexception. Action is directed to subject, but translation is not as direct as above.
8. Objectless (so-called Middle Voice) : Эта собака кусается. / Exception!
9. Modal-Passive: Дверь не открывается. / "Дверь открывает" is "Door opens something". wrong. "-ся" is for "Do is opened (by someone)".
10. Impersonal-Passive: В работе на это указывается. -- Exception!
11. Impersonal-Modal-Passive: Мне не спится. / Semiexception. Action is directed to subject, but translation is not as direct as above. 
So, it most cases they can at least expect that action is directed to subject. If this sounds strange - they should look for details.

----------


## Звездочёт

> First of all "-ся" means that action is directed to subject in most of all cases.

 I agree! 
BTW, I didn't know, that there is "возвратный залог" also. However look at this:   

> При переводе пассивных конструкций необходимо помнить, что в русском языке формы *страдательного* и *возвратного* залогов часто совпадают («Маша моется» — возвратный, а «посуда моется» — страдательный залог). _А. Пумпянский, «Многозначность глагола to be», 1966 г. // «Химия и жизнь»_

----------


## Throbert McGee

> I see the article "the" before the word "prompt" in your first sentence ("They gave the prompt"). So I think that "prompt" is *noun* in this case and means "подсказка" or "совет", but you used the *adjective* to translate "prompt". Why? I belive that first sentence should be translated like "Они дали подсказку". Am I right?

 Yes, that's undoubtedly the meaning that dinlot intended.  
Между прочим, моим пиндостанским ушам, "to give (someone) a *prompt*" чем-то звучит "слишком по-британски", а "to give (someone) a *cue*" звучит более естественно  -- but in either case, the basic meaning is подсказка. (From Googling, I found the near-synonym суфлирование, but it seems that this word is mostly used in the jargon of theater/film actors, and not in general speech.) 
The only thing I would add to the discussion of *-ся* verbs is that they are ALWAYS "intransitive" -- meaning that in Russian, they can never be followed by an object in the accusative case (винительный падеж).

----------


## RedFox

> The only thing I would add to the discussion of *-ся* verbs is that they are ALWAYS "intransitive" -- meaning that in Russian, they can never be followed by an object in the accusative case (винительный падеж).

 Не совсем так. Чёртов русский язык!  ::    3.4.5. Переходность vs. непереходность возвратного глагола 
Почти все возвратные глаголы являются непереходными (это связано с тем, что исходно само возвратное местоимение, к которому восходит постфикс _-ся_, занимало позицию прямого дополнения). 
Исключения составляют следующие глаголы, которые могут управлять винительным падежом (_бояться маму_), наряду с родительным (_бояться мамы_) : 
а) _слушаться, бояться, сторониться, стесняться_ и др.: 
(178 ) Они _боялись маму_ и потому не звонили, чтобы не причинять беспокойства. [Л. Гурченко. Аплодисменты (1994-2003)] 
(179) — В доме я была работница: ставила самовар, топила печь, мела полы и должна была _слушаться мать, мужа, брата, сестру_ — и не выходить из их воли. [Ф. М. Решетников. Между людьми (1864)] 
(180) Мы сидели у ее кровати, и она видела, что мальчишки _сторонятся ее_, страшную, зареванную, больную, и ластятся ко мне, прижимаются. [М. Шишкин. Письмовник (2009)] 
б) некоторые дериваты с циркумфиксами: _дождаться, заждаться, добудиться_: 
(181) Алешка, наверное, совсем _заждался свою вечно занятую мамочку_. («Аргументы и факты») 
(182) Жозе Моуринью съездил на Волгу и выучил два русских слова, Алан Дзагоев прошел, пробил и победил, а спартаковец Алекс _дождался свою электричку_. (sports.ru) 
(183) В полдень _Бэду_ едва _добудились_ два служителя, присланные нарочно Верховным Жрецом. [Е. Хаецкая. Синие стрекозы Вавилона / Человек по имени Бэда (2004)] 
в) _хотеться_ — единственный возвратный глагол с близким к пассивному значением, при котором исходное дополнение глагола _хотеть_ (_хочу яблоко / чаю_) не продвигается в позицию подлежащего, а остаётся дополнением: 
(184) _Хочется яблоко или грушу_.

----------


## Throbert McGee

> Не совсем так. Чёртов русский язык!    (178 ) Они _боялись маму_ и потому не звонили, чтобы не причинять беспокойства.

 D'oh!  
But it seems to me that this is, possibly, an example similar to *Его приняли в космонавты*, isn't it? In other words, a very rare exception that foreigners can ignore until they're at the advanced level of learning Russian. 
PS. Note to other non-Russians: Logically, you'd expect the sentence to be "Его приняли в космонавтов," basically meaning "They accepted him into the astronaut corps." The fact that the form of the final word happens to be *космонавты* instead of *космонавтов* of is very weird and contrary to logic -- but this is such a rare example that beginners don't need to worry about it too much.

----------


## alexsms

*Его приняли в космонавты -* works to illustrate the grammar rule, but a normal way of saying this would be smth. like " Его включили в группу космонавтов , Он был включен в группу космонавтов, etc. ". Принять in this sense implies a group, very often a party (or NGO), organization, a body consisting of a number of people, etc. E.g. Его приняли в партию без раздумий (They accepted him to the party without hesitation), Его приняли в постоянный штат организации (They accepted him to the permanent staff of the organization). Принять often implies an application is submitted and the person is to be accepted after that (though such application may be a mere formality in many cases).

----------


## dinlot

Blaise Pascal introduced the Pascaline digital adding machine. 
Блаис Паскал ввестл паскалина цифровая добавочный машинy. 
Pascaline digital additional - accusative adjective 
machine - accusative feminine noun. 
Спасибо!

----------


## Soft sign

Блез Паска́ль изобрёл «Паскали́ну» — цифрову́ю сумми́рующую маши́ну.

----------


## Звездочёт

> Блез Паска́ль изобрёл «Паскали́ну», цифрову́ю сумми́рующую маши́ну.

 I think _"ввёл в употребление"_ is better than _"изобрёл"_, it looks closer to english _"introduce"_.

----------


## dinlot

This time I used the tables. Sorry for being haphazard. 
Lee De Forest patented the vacuum tube triode. 
Ли Де Форест патентовал вакуумый трубую троикаду.  http://www.russianlessons.net/grammar/adjectives.php

----------


## RedFox

> This time I used the tables. Sorry for being haphazard. 
> Lee De Forest patented the vacuum tube triode. 
> Ли Де Форест патентовал вакуумый трубую троикаду.  Russian Adjectives - Russian Grammar

   ::    
Ли де Форест запатентовал вакуумный триод.

----------


## dinlot

Her loyalty is reciprocated with mine. 
Её верность отвечалась (отвечалсь) с моего. 
reciprocated - imperfective past
mine - accusative masculine  
Спасибо!

----------


## wanja

> Her loyalty is reciprocated with mine.

 Её верность мне была взаимной.

----------


## dinlot

Deleted. L.

----------


## dinlot

If I have the guts, I should have asked her phone number. 
Если бы я имелся мужество, Я спрашивал бы её номерa телефону. 
Conditional 
guts or courage - accusative, neuter/no change 
telephone - accusative feminine 
number - accusative masculine

----------


## RedFox

> If I have the guts, I should have asked her phone number.

 Shouldn't it be 'had' instead of 'have' here? 
------------------------   

> Если бы я имелся мужество, Я спрашивал бы её номерa телефону.

 Why do you use ся everywhere?  _Если бы я имел мужество, я спросил бы её номер телефона._ 
The grammatical pattern of this sentence in literal translation:  _If I had guts, I should have asked her number of phone._   

> telephone - accusative feminine 
> number - accusative masculine

 Accusative of номер is номер, since it is inanimate. https://ru.wiktionary.org/wiki/%D0%B...82.D0.B2.D0.B0 
Телефон is masculine. It should be in genitive, since it is a modifier of номер. https://ru.wiktionary.org/wiki/%D1%8...82.D0.B2.D0.B0  
And the last note, я имею мужество is grammatically correct, but we normally use "to be" instead of "to have":  _Если бы у меня было мужество, я спросил бы её номер телефона._

----------


## dinlot

Barron's Russian 501 Russian verbs plus I have a hard time comprehending  ся. You got me there in the genitive. You indeed are indeed a teacher in good faith. Russian language is indeed the second hardest language to imbibe and study.

----------


## dinlot

example of reflexive; hence the use of ся. 
The triumph of the attacker seems so far to repeat itself. 
Триумф из нападающия показался такои далеко повторить(ся) себя. 
Спасибо!

----------


## Soft sign

> The triumph of the attacker
> Триумф из нападающия

 1. The preposition is unnecessary. You should use just genitive.
2. The word _нападающий_ is an adjective converted to a noun. So it declines like an adjective. _Триу́мф напада́ющего_ 
3. The noun нападающий is used mostly in sports (e.g. _forward_ in soccer).
I have no idea about the context here. If it’s about war, maybe _атаку́ющая/наступа́ющая сторона́_ can fit better.   

> so far
> такои далеко

 A word by word translation doesn’t work here. _so far_ — _пока́_; _пока́ что_; _до сих по́р_.   

> repeat itself
> повторить(ся) себя

 Just _повтори́ться_. _-ся_ is already a form of _себя_.   

> seems… to repeat itself
> показался… повторить(ся)

 The infinitive cannot be used here in Russian. You have to make a composite sentence: _…ка́жется, что повторя́ется_ (present imperfect — present imperfect)
or maybe _…ка́жется, что повтори́тся_ (present imperfect — future perfect)  
Пока́ ка́жется, что триу́мф наступа́ющей стороны́ повтори́тся.

----------


## dinlot

The character of a people is tested in a long defensive war. 
Людые характера были подвергал в давной оборонительным войной. 
people - nominative adjective
character - nominative noun
long, defensive - instrumental feminine adjective
war -feminine instrumental noun. 
Спасибо!

----------


## Звездочёт

1) When you try to translate construction _"something of somebody"_ always use _somebody_ in genitive, case of _something_ depends on a situation, in our situation it's subject, so we should use nominative:
The character of a people = Характер (nom.) людей (gen.). 
2) Our predicate is _"is tested"_, and it's in passive voice and describe present, so use the verb _проверять_ (to test) in imperfective aspect (проверяет) with "ся" to make passive voice: проверяет*ся*. 
3) The preposition _в_ (in) usually is used with prepositional case:
в длительн*ой* оборонительн*ой* войн*е*. 
Result:
Характер людей проверяется (or испытывается) в длительной оборонительной войне.

----------


## dinlot

They see the speck in Putin's eye. They don't see theirs. 
Они видят пятно глазy путина. Они не видят их. 
speck - accusative neuter 
eye - dative masculine 
Putin - genitive masculine. 
Спасибо!

----------


## alexsms

> Impossible to refrain from posting: Игорь Иртеньев | * * *

 еще одно знаменитое: Игорь Иртеньев | Хозяйке на заметку

----------


## wanja

> They see the speck in Putin's eye. They don't see theirs.

 Они видят соринку в глазу Путина. Своих они не видят.

----------


## Звездочёт

> Они видят соринку в глазу Путина. Своих они не видят.

 This translation is absolutly correct. However I think in this situation the common idiom (proverb) will look better:
"Они видят соломину в глазу Путина, не замечая при этом брёвен в своих глазах".

----------


## dinlot

Stubborness is classed by Clausewitz as a perversion of determination. 
Цепкость есть распредел по клосуитзом как извращение oт решимости. 
Clausewitz - indirect object/ masculine dative
perversion -direct object/ neuter/no change
determination - genitive feminine 
Спасибо!

----------


## wanja

Клаузевиц определят упрямство, как извращение решимости.  _(Страдательный залог должен быть избегаем)_

----------


## dinlot

Anisya brings in a tray loaded with homemade Russian specialities. - Natasha's Dance, A Cultural History of Russia by Orlando Figes. 
Анися вводт подноса заполнялся с домашными Русскыми фирменноями. 
tray - accusative masculine
 homemade Russian -instrumental plural adjectives
 specialties - plural instrumental 
Спасибо!

----------


## Звездочёт

> Anisya brings in a tray loaded with homemade Russian specialities. - Natasha's Dance, A Cultural History of Russia by Orlando Figes.
> Анися вводт подноса заполнялся с домашными Русскыми фирменноями.

 You chosen really not easy example. Almost all in this sentence can't be translated "directly", literally: you need to use special constructions of Russian language. For example to translate "a tray loaded", you have to use participle. I think you should focus on simple sentences to improve your "relationship" with cases and verb aspects, and only then you will be able to work with such examples.

----------


## dinlot

I owe my life to you, Greg. 
Я должен моя жизня тебя Грегу. 
моя- accusative feminine possessive pronoun 
жизня- feminine accusative 
тебя - dative pronoun 
Грегy - dative masculine 
Cпасибо! 
I complied with your instructions, sir Red Fox and sir Lampada. My third reading of the grammar book.

----------


## Soft sign

Я обя́зан тебе́ (свое́й) жи́знью, Грег. 
свое́й — instrumental feminine possessive pronoun (the word is redundant here)
жи́знью — feminine instrumental (_обязан_ needs instrumental)
тебе́ — dative pronoun
Грег — nominative masculine (It’s a form of address, not an argument of the verb, so nominative) 
Normally, when it’s about money, _до́лжен_ (+ accusative) is the right word for _‘owe’_. _I owe you 1000 roubles — Я тебе́ до́лжен ты́сячу рубле́й._ _Обязан_ is an elevated-style word. One won’t say _«Я обязан тебе тысячей рублей»_. On the other hand, one won’t say _«Я должен тебе жизнь»_.

----------


## RedFox

> I owe my life to you, Greg. 
> Я должен моя жизня тебя Грегу. 
> моя- accusative feminine possessive pronoun 
> жизня- feminine accusative 
> тебя - dative pronoun 
> Грегy - dative masculine 
> Cпасибо! 
> I complied with your instructions, sir Red Fox and sir Lampada. My third reading of the grammar book.

 Declensions are totally wrong:
Accusative feminine of мой is мою (see the table here: https://en.wiktionary.org/wiki/%D0%B...%D0%B9#Russian)
Accusative of жизнь is жизнь. (https://en.wiktionary.org/wiki/%D0%B...B7%D0%BD%D1%8C)
Dative of ты is тебе (https://en.wiktionary.org/wiki/%D1%82%D1%8B#Russian) 
Good news! Dative of Грег is Грегу.
Bad news: you actually don't need dative here, since it is just a name of a person you are talking to. 
More bad news: the whole sentence is terribly wrong.
The correct translation is "Я обязан тебе жизнью, Грег" (literally: I am obliged to you by my life) 
God, why??? Why do you choose SUCH sentences to translate every time?  _(sigh)_ 
This is your homework on declension and pronouns: 
Femenine nouns of Declension 1. Translate the sentences:
1. I have a dog.
2. My dog is very big.
3. I love my dog very much.
4. I see my dog.
5. My dog sees me.
6. I gave a piece of meat to my dog.
7. My sister has a cat.
8. The cat hates my dog.
9. My dog is afraid of this little beast.
10. The cat loves my sister only.
11. The cat is drinking water.
Vocabulary:
собака - a dog
кошка - a cat
сестра - a sister
маленькая бестия - a little beast
вода - water 
Femenine nouns of Declension 3. Translate the sentences:
1. I see my mother.
2. The mother loves her daughter.
3. The daughter loves her mother.
4. I see a mouse.
5. I gave a piece of cheese to the mouse.
6. The mouse looks happy.
7. A horse eats rye.
Vocabulary:
мать - a mother
дочь - a daughter
мышь - a mouse
лошадь - a horse
рожь - rye

----------


## dinlot

I have a dog. 
Я имею собаку. 
собаку - accusative feminine, ends in -y-. 
Спасибо!

----------


## dinlot

My dog is very big. 
Моя собака самый большая. 
"Stressed Singular Nominative. 
 A feminine form of a stressed adjective is the same as that of an unstressed adjective - it will end in -ая-. 
NB. The Russian word for big is большой. Because the ending is stressed the letter ш can be followed by the letter -o- this applies both to the masculine singular and neuter singular." - Essential Russian Grammar, Daphne West.

----------


## Soft sign

> I have a dog.
> Я имею собаку.

 Correct. But it’s better to say:
У меня есть собака. 
собака — nominative
меня — genitive   

> My dog is very big.
> Моя собака самый большая.

 Моя собака очень большая. 
(Моя собака самая большая. — My dog is the biggest.)

----------


## dinlot

Thank you, softsign. Having my translations corrected by you, sir Redfox and the rest of posters and having small progress in my education perk me up.

----------


## dinlot

I love my dog very much. 
Я люблю мою собаку очень. 
очень - adverbs do not change? 
собаку - feminine accusative 
 мою - feminine accusative possessive pronoun 
Cпасибо!

----------


## Звездочёт

> очень - adverbs do not change?

 Да, наречия не изменяются.   

> Я люблю мою собаку очень.

 Правильно. 
Но в обычной, повседневной речи лучше располагать наречение _"очень"_ перед тем словом, к которому оно относится: _1) Я очень люблю мою собаку (здесь слово "очень" - характеристика любви)
2) Она очень боится мышей_ _(здесь слово "очень" - характеристика страха)__
3) Солнце светит очень ярко (а здесь слово "очень"_ _описывает степень__ яркости)_ _4) Старое кладбище выглядит очень устрашающе_ _(здесь слово "очень" описывает степень страха)__
5) Мне очень нужен ваш совет_ _(здесь слово "очень" описывает степень необходимости)_

----------


## dinlot

I gave a piece of meat to my dog. 
gave - past perfective/action completed in the past
piece - accusative inanimate masculine
meat - genitive neuter
my - dative possessive pronoun
dog - dative feminine 
Я подарил кусок мяса моему собаке. 
Спасибо!

----------


## iCake

Why подарил? Just дал. 
Я дал кусок мяса своей собаке.

----------


## dinlot

I overlooked the GIVE in my conjugation book and wrote GIVE A PRESENT instead. Sorry.

----------


## dinlot

I see my dog. 
Я вижу мою собаку. 
мою - possessive accusative feminine pronoun 
вижу - present imperfective 
собаку - feminine accusative   
My dog sees me. 
Моя собака видит меня. 
моя - Nominative possessive pronoun. 
меня - accusative feminine pronoun. 
Cпасибо!

----------


## RedFox

> Я вижу мою собаку.
> Моя собака видит меня.

 Correct.    

> моя - Nominative feminine possessive pronoun. 
> меня - accusative feminine pronoun.

 меня has nothing to do with gender

----------


## Soft sign

> Antonio, пёс is used when you want to particularly emphasize that your dog is "a boy"! 
> The word собака is grammatically feminine, but can be used either:
> (a) about a female dog
> or
> (b) about a dog whose gender/sex is not known to the speaker. 
> The word сука means "a definitely female dog" (and cannot be used for a dog of unknown gender) -- but, just like the English _bitch_, nowadays it is "used politely only by professional dog-breeders."

 The word _соба́ка_ is general. A dog can be called _собака_ even if it’s known it is male. 
The word _пёс_ can sometimes be used to refer to a dog whose sex is not known (more rarely than _собака_ though). 
There’ş also a word _кобе́ль_ — ‘a male dog’. Like _су́ка_, it is used mostly by dog-breeders and can be used as an offensive word too (‘tomcat’ (?), ‘sleazebag’(?), don’t know how to say it in English).
It’s the word _кобель_ that means a definitely male dog. 
A similar thing is with horses.
Both _ло́шадь_ (grammatically feminine) and _конь_ (grammatically masculine) can be used for horses of both sex. _Ло́шадь_ is more general, while _конь_ is a bit rarer.
If you want to tell about a horse’s sex, you can use words _кобы́ла_ ‘female horse’, ‘mare’; _жеребе́ц_ ‘male horse’, ‘stallion’; _ме́рин_ ‘castrated male horse’, ‘gelding’.

----------


## dinlot

My sister has a cat. 
Моя сестра имеет кошку.

----------


## dinlot

I gave a piece of meat to my dog. 
Я дал мяса своей соваке. 
piece - accusative
meat - genitive
dog - dative (indirect object)

----------


## Звездочёт

> My sister has a cat. 
> Моя сестра имеет кошку.

 Correct. However I advise you to use construction _"У кого-то (genitive) есть кто-то (nominative)"_ when you speak about animate objects, because the verb "иметь" sounds ambiguous in such situations. 
Examples:
У моей сестры есть кошка.
У меня есть собака.
У неё есть дети.
У него есть сестра.
У моего брата есть знакомый, который работает в посольстве.

----------


## Звездочёт

> I gave a piece of meat to my dog.  Я дал мяса своей соваке.

 Я дал кусок (or кусочек) мяса своей собаке. 
However the sentence "Я дал мяса своей собаке" is correct too, if the word "piece" is not implied.

----------


## dinlot

The cat hates my dog. 
Кошка ненавидит своей собаку.

----------


## wanja

The cat hates my dog. - Кошка ненавидит *мою* собаку.
Кошка ненавидит *свою* собаку. - The cat hates his(her)(cat's) dog

----------


## dinlot

My dog is afraid of this little beast. 
Моя собака испуганный этого маленького животноя. 
Моя - nominative possessive  
собака - nominative feminine 
испуганный - predicate adjective 
этого - demonstrative genitive neuter 
маленького - genitive neuter adjective 
животноя - genitive neuter 
Cпасибо!

----------


## hddscan

> My dog is afraid of this little beast. 
> Моя собака испуганный этого маленького животноя. 
> Моя - nominative possessive  
> собака - nominative feminine 
> испуганный - predicate adjective 
> этого - demonstrative genitive neuter 
> маленького - genitive neuter adjective 
> животноя - genitive neuter 
> Cпасибо!

 испуганный - this is incorrect, should be испугалась but even more correct боится(present tense)
животноя - this is incorrect, should be животного
PS: a beast is чудовище not животное
PPS: if it's a male dog and you'd want to specify it then you could say "мой пёс"

----------


## Soft sign

> PS: a beast is чудовище not животное

 _Чудовище_ means ‘a monster’. A _beast_ is not always a monster.  *Beast* (from wiktionary) 
1. Any animal other than a human; usually only applied to land vertebrates, especially large or dangerous four-footed ones.
 — живо́тное, зверь. 
2. (more specific)  A domestic animal, especially a bovine farm animal.
 — живо́тное, скоти́на. 
3. A person who behaves in a violent, antisocial or uncivilized manner.
 — живо́тное, зверь, скоти́на, тварь, чудо́вище.
. . .

----------


## maxmixiv

So we get "маленькое чудовище" or "мелкая тварь" as possible options.

----------


## dinlot

> испуганный - this is incorrect, should be испугалась but even more correct боится(present tense)
> животноя - this is incorrect, should be животного
> PS: a beast is чудовище not животное
> PPS: if it's a male dog and you'd want to specify it then you could say "мой пёс"

 
Sir hddscan, can you give me reference how you arrived at   животного assuming it is ? Is it genitive? My grammar book says that if it end in -e-, you remove it and replace it with -я- unless it is irregular which I do not know. Thank you for the corrections.

----------


## hddscan

> _Чудовище_ means ‘a monster’. A _beast_ is not always a monster.  *Beast* (from wiktionary) 
> 1. Any animal other than a human; usually only applied to land vertebrates, especially large or dangerous four-footed ones.
>  — живо́тное, зверь. 
> 2. (more specific)  A domestic animal, especially a bovine farm animal.
>  — живо́тное, скоти́на. 
> 3. A person who behaves in a violent, antisocial or uncivilized manner.
>  — живо́тное, зверь, скоти́на, тварь, чудо́вище.
> . . .

 хотите поиграть в слова  ::  ?
little beast это устойчивое выражение, которое не всегда можно перевести правильно на русский язык, довольно часто little beast используется в переносном смысле, потому что это своего рода оксюморон
Little beast может обозначать например мощную машину, мотоцикл и т.д. в данном случае "маленькое чудовище" или может быть "маленький зверь" или "маленький монстр" будет звучать более близко к смыслу английского выражения, чем "маленькое животное"

----------


## hddscan

> Sir hddscan, can you give me reference how you arrived at   животного assuming it is ? Is it genitive? My grammar book says that if it end in -e-, you remove it and replace it with -я- unless it is irregular which I do not know. Thank you for the corrections.

 I just know  :: 
эт*ого* маленьк*ого* животн*ого*

----------


## Soft sign

> Sir hddscan, can you give me reference how you arrived at   животного assuming it is ? Is it genitive? My grammar book says that if it end in -e-, you remove it and replace it with -я- unless it is irregular which I do not know. Thank you for the corrections.

 There is a bunch of nouns in Russian which were formerly adjectives, and they are declined like adjectives.
E.g. _животное, мороженое, столовая, полицейский_ etc.

----------


## dinlot

:: Thank you hddscan and softsign.

----------


## dinlot

The cat loves my sister only. 
Кошка любит мою сестру единственную. 
мою - feminine accusative possessive  
сестру - feminine accusative 
Спасибо!

----------


## Throbert McGee

> The cat loves my sister only. 
> Кошка любит мою сестру единственную. 
> мою - feminine accusative possessive  
> сестру - feminine accusative 
> Спасибо!

 *(1)* Here, "only" is adverbial, so I would use _только_ (or _лишь_ would work here too, I think), and place it immediately before the direct-object phrase: 
Кошка любит _только_ мою сестру. 
The cat loves ONLY MY SISTER. (The cat hates me, my brother, and my parents.) 
I would ask a native speaker, but I'm pretty sure that you could also put _мою_ at the end to emphasize it: 
Кошка любит только сестру мою.
The cat loves only MY sister. (The cat hates Olga's sister, and also Boris's sister.) 
Contrast this with:  _Только_ кошка любит мою сестру. = Кошка _одна_ любит мою сестру.
ONLY the cat loves my sister / The cat ALONE loves my sister (the dog hates her, and so do my parents, and so do I!)  *(2)* The adjective _единственный_ is better used to translate "the only one" or "the sole example of," etc. 
Самка пятнистой гиены (вида _Crocuta crocuta_) -- единственное млекопитающее женского пола, у которой "фаллос" имеется!
The female of the spotted hyena (species _C. crocuta_) is the only mammal of the female sex that has a "phallus"!  29saw_drawing-blog480.jpg 
(Yes, that's a baby hyena in her belly, and yes, мама-гиена рож(д)ает детёныша сквозь клитор.  ::  Possibly this explains why female spotted hyenas are much more aggressive than the males of the same species...))))

----------


## Alex80

> but I'm pretty sure that you could also put мою at the end to emphasize it:

 Yes, but opposite - you must put it to the begining: Только мою сестру любит кошка.

----------


## maxmixiv

> Yes, but opposite - you must put it to the begining: Только мою сестру любит кошка.

 Intonation decides, but the sentence is such that the only normal meaning is "кошка любит только одного человека - мою сестру". 
About a girl, hated by dogs and humans: Андрей  
I cannot confirm the link because I'm at work, but this video should have the song https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=i_InZ8PHhNo

----------


## Alex80

> *(1)* Here, "only" is adverbial, so I would use _только_ (or _лишь_ would work here too, I think), and place it immediately before the direct-object phrase:
> I would ask a native speaker, but I'm pretty sure that you could also put _мою_ at the end to emphasize it:
> Кошка любит только сестру мою.

 I want to add that if you add one more word and "-" sign:
"Кошка любит только одну сестру - мою." is "among all sisters only mine are beloved by this cat" without any doubts.   

> Только мою сестру любит кошка.
> 			
> 		  Intonation decides, but the sentence is such that the only normal meaning is "кошка любит только одного человека - мою сестру".

 I disagree about "only normal meaning". But agree with ambiguity. Most normal order of words is "кошка любит только мою сестру". Usually if you reoder words to "Только мою сестру любит кошка" there is reason for it. One of them can be stressed "мою", but there may be overs.

----------


## dinlot

The cat is drinking water. 
Кошка пьёт воду.

----------


## Soft sign

Correct!

----------


## dinlot

Why do want to have this translated? I imagine myself delivering a lecture in one of the conferences held in Moscow dealing with intelligence. Likewise, Russians have their own speakers here in Canada talking about law enforcement and the like in conferences in Ottawa and Toronto. (Their English is so-so :: )  
SMERSH successfully fought against and outwitted many operations of the German secret services. 
Смерш удачный подрал против и перехитрл многих операци немецого секреного службы. 
Спасибо!

----------


## Soft sign

> SMERSH successfully fought against and outwitted many operations of the German secret services.

 Смерш успешно боролся против германских секретных служб и предотвратил многие их операции.
(Not an exact translation, maybe  :: )   

> подрал

  ::

----------


## dinlot

softsign, I found a technique to find out the correct adjective, noun or verb. Do not just rely on the Russian translation of the word. Look it up at the Russian to English section of the dictionary. Aside from finding out the gender, it helps a lot in finding the exact words; henceforth, the right declension. Thank you softsign. Eagerly awaiting the invitation from Russian law enforcement to speak in one of their conferences.

----------


## dinlot

Context of my speech in any conference to be held in Moscow on counterespionage. 
In counterespionage, Smersh does not seek the ideological sympathizer. It seeks spies. 
В контрразводке Смерш не отыскивают идеологическего сторонника. Он отыскивают шпионы. 
Спасибо! Please bear with me. I am very very eager to learn Russian.

----------


## Звездочёт

> In counterespionage, Smersh does not seek the ideological sympathizer. It seeks spies.

  This sentences look uncoordinated for me. I can't understand the situation. 
If you wish to give an advise, an admonition for Smersh, the sentences would look so:
В контрразведке*,* Смерш*,* не ищут идеологического сторонника. Ищут шпион*ов*. 
If you wish to establish a fact about Smersh, the sentences would look so:
В контрразведке*_*Смерш не ищ*ет* идеологического сторонника. Он ищ*ет* шпион*ов*. 
I replaced _отыскивать_ by _искать_. The prefix _от_ in verbs often means, that an action is done, so the verb _отыскивать_ sounds good in past, when you describe a result of serching (_отыскивать_ = _находить_):
1) На ощупь он отыскал/нашёл в темноте ключи.
2) После долгих блужданий по лесу она отыскала/нашла старую охотничью сторожку.
3) Чудовище отыскало/нашло нас по запаху.
4) Ищейки долго шли по следу и, наконец, отыскали/нашли воровской схрон.

----------


## dinlot

With the new workload occasioned by the western expansion, it became clear that the NVKD was too monolithic to function efficiently. 
С новым нагрузкой сопровождил по западным расширением, он стал ясный в чтобы NVKD был тоже монолитный функция деловитый. 
С новым нагрузкой - instrumental feminine singular (with) 
 сопровождил- past tense of occasion (occasioned) 
 по западным расширением - instrumental neuter singular (by) 
он стал ясный - past tense of become 
в чтобы NVKD был тоже монолитный функция деловитый.- nominative sentence 
Спасибо!

----------


## wanja

С новой нагрузкой, вызыванной расширением на запад, стало ясно, что НКВД был слишком монолитным, чтобы действовать эффективно.

----------


## dinlot

They forced unto me another barrage of prompts, Vladimir. 
Они заставили к меня ещё градам быстров, Владимир. 
меня - accusative pronoun 
градам - dative plural being the indirect object 
быстров - genitive plural 
Спасибо!

----------


## dinlot

He punched me. 
Он ударял меня.

----------


## hddscan

> They forced unto me another barrage of prompts, Vladimir. 
> Они заставили к меня ещё градам быстров, Владимир. 
> меня - accusative pronoun 
> градам - dative plural being the indirect object 
> быстров - genitive plural 
> Спасибо!

 
град means hail
быстров - there is no such word (if we do not take in account people's last names)
Unfortunately I cannot translate the sentence, because I'm not 100% sure of the meaning

----------


## hddscan

> He punched me. 
> Он ударял меня.

 Correct sentence would be - Он ударил меня 
But
He punched me over and over again - он ударял(бил)  меня снова и снова  
Read about perfective/imperfective verbs in Russian

----------


## dinlot

> град means hail
> быстров - there is no such word (if we do not take in account people's last names)
> Unfortunately I cannot translate the sentence, because I'm not 100% sure of the meaning

 Спасибо anyway. They forced unto me to do something upon signs (signals or prompts) when to do them.

----------


## dinlot

My house is infested with rats. 
Мой дом наводнял крысаы. 
мой- nominative possessive pronoun. 
дом - nominative noun. 
наводнял - imperfective past; infested with rats in the past and still infested to present. 
крысаы - (I am not sure of this; this might be irregular but it is animate accusative plural according to the table) 
Спасибо!

----------


## RedFox

*Мой дом наводнили крысы.*   

> крысаы - (I am not sure of this; this might be irregular but it is animate accusative plural according to the table)

 вода - воды, зима - зимы, труба - трубы, крыса - крысы... 
It is not accusative. Крысы is the subject (nominative) and мой дом is the object (accusative). 
Compare:
Мой дом наводнили крысы. - Literally: Rats flooded my house. Rats is the subject.
Мой дом был наводнён крысами. - Literally: My house was flooded with rats. My house is the subject.   

> наводнял - imperfective past; infested with rats in the past and still infested to present.

 It should be in plural, since the subject крысы is in plural. наводнял -> наводняли 
Also, the aspects work another way in Russian. 
Imperfective is a process, a state, or an iterative action.
Perfective is a completed single action or a completed transition to a new state. No matter if the state is retained or not. So: 
Present Imperfective:
Мой дом наводняют крысы. - the state in present: rats ARE flooding. 
Past Imperfective:
Мой дом наводняли крысы. - the state in past: rats WERE flooding (at some point in the past) or rats flooded (many times, iteratively). 
Past Perfective:
Мой дом наводнили крысы. - the completed action, resulting in a new state: there were no rats and then they appeared, so "flood" is "logically completed". 
In your sentence, Present Imperfective or Past Perfective can be used.
Past Imperfective sounds here like "My house was being flooded with rats, when..."

----------


## dinlot

He claims to be a student of world religions. 
Он утверждает бытъ студента мирого религий.  
утверждает - imperfective present 
бытъ - to be 
студента - accusative masculine noun 
мирого - genitive masculine adjective 
религий - genitive feminine plural noun 
Спасибо!

----------


## wanja

He claims to be a student of world religions.
Он утверждает, что изучает мировые религии.

----------


## dinlot

The events of Saturday had devastating effects on the community. 
Cобытия субботы имели убийственные резулътаты на обществy. 
Cобытия - nominative plural  
субботы - genitive 
имели - past imperfective 
убийственные - plural accusative adjective 
резулътаты - accusative inanimate plural (direct object) 
на - on 
обществy- dative singular (indirect object)   
Спасибо!

----------


## blind pew

События субботы имели разрушительный эффект/результат в обществе.
или
События субботы произвели разрушительный эффект на общество.

----------


## dinlot

Karl Marx was born at Trier of German-Jewish parents. 
Карл Мархс родил на Трияр из Немецых-Еврейских родителей. 
Срасибо!

----------


## EfreytoR_S

я бы перевел так:
"Карл Маркс родился в Трире в немецко-еврейской семье." _от родителей_ как-то не звучит.

----------


## dinlot

Give unto orphans their wealth. - Quran 
Дарите в сиротам их богатство . - Коран 
богатсво - accusative singular 
сиротам - dative plural 
Срасибо!

----------


## EfreytoR_S

Давайте / Дарит*е с*иротам их богатство (without "в") - Коран.
Хотя, если по контексту смотреть - правильно будет : *Отдавайте сиротам их имущество*, _не давайте им негодного, не лишайте их хорошего, не заменяйте негодным доброе, не берите из их имущества, добавляя к своему._

----------


## dinlot

The combined effect raises their morale and encourages united efforts against the enemy. 
Сочетатый резудътат укрепит их моралъное состояние и поощряет единый усили прoтив врагу. 
Сочетатый - nominative adjective 
резудътат - nominative masculine 
укрепит - imperfective third person  
их - accusative personal pronoun 
моралъное состояние - neuter accusative 
и  
поощряет - present imperfective third person 
единыe - accusative plural adjectives 
усили  - plural accusative 
прoтив  
врагу - singular dative (indirect object) 
Спасибо!

----------

